# HGHPower



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2013)

Has admitted to selling fake Rip's and feels no issue with it he says he see no copy rights to Riptropin and feel he can do what he wants he is currently banned at ProMuscle for it and in a feud with a real stand up true Riptropin distributor.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2013)

sounds like a world class cocksucker


----------



## 69nites (Sep 10, 2013)

If I were ***** I would track him down smash all his inventory and take all his cash.

But that's just me. Probably why I could never be in that business.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 10, 2013)

So bad - there is nothing honorable in selling fakes. And its even worse if you know they are fakes when you sell them. How would he feel if something he purchased turned out to be a fake or substandard. Very disappointing to see someone do this.


----------



## 11Bravo (Sep 10, 2013)

I got a list from him and he sent emails every week asking if he could do anything for me. Anybody that pushy is suspect in my book.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> So bad - there is nothing honorable in selling fakes. And its even worse if you know they are fakes when you sell them. How would he feel if something he purchased turned out to be a fake or substandard. Very disappointing to see someone do this.



He created the fakes bro!


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 10, 2013)

Flippin scumbag. ( I picked up a new word from my buddies at work who does not cus )


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 11, 2013)

Got some rips from him this summer... Checked the code on riptropin.com and it was valid but had been checked before.  Turns out the code is the same on all kits.  10iu IM tested out to 3.2 3 hours later.  Lesson learned.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 11, 2013)

SomeGuy said:


> Got some rips from him this summer... Checked the code on riptropin.com and it was valid but had been checked before.  Turns out the code is the same on all kits.  10iu IM tested out to 3.2 3 hours later.  Lesson learned.



Thanks for speaking up!


----------



## beasto (Sep 13, 2013)

What a ****in bastard, ****ers like this need their pumpkin smashed and i'm not talking about HALLOWEEN.


----------



## 49ER (Sep 13, 2013)

Thats apl bad bro I have bought keifis several times only tested once it was good. Thx for letting us know im gonna have to look elsewhere dont wanna get burned.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 13, 2013)

That's a beat-down deserved IMO.


----------

